# Snap on is selling wood blocks now



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Boy, I sure wish I hadda seen them a month or two ago...I bought the dang Craftsman ones and they aint as woody or blocky as I'da liked....and I'll prolly hafta replace 'em every few years. I'm sure those woulda saved me money and grief in the long run; they look skookum as frig!!!!

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Craftsman has been going down in quality for years......probably balsa


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Craftsman has been going down in quality for years......probably balsa


That reminds me I have a couple craftsman tools to return for warranty.I better do it while I can still find a dealer.Sears is the only place I know that handles craftsman and quite a few stores have closed over the yrs.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Several years ago I had bought a Sears Craftsman Industrial cordless drill, it did not last more than six months before it crapped out on me. I took it back and replaced it with a Dewalt.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Boy they sure cornered the market on wood blocks. Called Mac tools, Corwell, and Matco and they didn't have any. Matco assured me they will have them in the near future, though it's anyone's guess who will make it for them. I ordered several of the neon green models so i can flip them on Ebay and make money! And talk about customer service! The tool trucks will carry a long piece and cut to order onsite. I was assured it was from trees grown in America, not some cheap imported wood from China.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Back in the 90's, I had an office in an overhaul shop in Texas. The mechanics that worked there had to supply their own tools. One on them bought a large roll-around tool box from Snap-On. It was huge, 5 feet tall and 5 or 6 feet wide. Everyone called it the "Taco Stand". He bought it on time, when the Snap-On truck showed up each week, the mechanic would hand the salesman a check. He's probably still making payments on that tool box.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I worked at the dealership where the CP (consumer-products) mechanic bought three of just about everything snap-on made. One to use, one to have as a spare, and one to go home. Young guy, single, more money than brains.

I would be concerned about warranty on those wood blocks. Knowing my luck if I tried to warranty one it would be the "old model", and to have it replaced with the new model would be $100 bill.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, Snap On is well known for their quality tools and warranty, this is no exception.....my friend bought one, cut to order off the Snap On truck, just like Ray spoke about  , only his was the neon lime green.....that thing was nearly indestructable. But I'm telling you this guy could break a anvil with a feather and he finally broke it on his 40ton press trying to press some truth out of a politician ....Snap On replaced it free of charge, with a memo, "keep up the good work", great tools, great warranty, greatly overpriced....but I wish I had one, mines not nearly as nice....makes me a bit envious of him, I always thought of a press as a tool for the shop, whodathunk a press could be used for the common good.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Made one Snap On purchase mistake and never again. I needed to adjust my air brakes on my triaxle and was in a jam and lost my air brake wrench. Buddy of mine said Snap On guy was at his garage and had one on his truck. I said grab one from him, need it like NOW. Went over to pick it up and it was $119. 
And that was 12 years ago!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> Several years ago I had bought a Sears Craftsman Industrial cordless drill, it did not last more than six months before it crapped out on me. I took it back and replaced it with a Dewalt.


I used to like Black & Decker and Craftsman----fuggedaboutit! Nothing but Dewalt now!

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> I used to like Black & Decker and Craftsman----fuggedaboutit! Nothing but Dewalt now!
> 
> Ralph


Ya, I will not buy Craftsman cordless tools again. Black & Decker used to be good, but now they are just cheap Walmart tools; not worth taking home.


----------

